# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v1.20.04 released! ZTE T96 Added First in the World! And much more!

## mohamed73

*Sigma Software v1.20.04 released! ZTE T96 Added First in the World! And much more!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.20.04*   With this version of Sigma you get support for ZTE T96, a big amount of firmware
versions supported for Fast Direct Unlock and a set of newly tested and supported mobile devices.
Also, as a result of conducted analysis, a list of supported models was widely expanded.   Release Notes:   *MTK Platform Updates*  1. Following models were tested and added to the list of supported,
though they operate on already supported CPUs: *Alcatel:* *OT-113 / OT-1801
OT-268 / OT-282
OT-322 / OT-322D / OT-352 / OT-358G
OT-585A / OT-585DF
OT-810 / OT-8107 / OT-810D
OT-905D / OT-907D
OT-C710D / OT-C818
OT-F153 / OT-I900 / OT-SFR1150*  *Bess:* *MF1*  *Zonda* *ZMCK740*   2. Following MTK-based smartphones were tested and added
to the list of supported for Direct Unlock / Get Unlock Codes: *Lenovo* *IdeaTab A2107* (MT6575) *ZTE* *V791* (MT6575)   *QUALCOMM Platform Updates*  1. Following models were tested and added to the list of supported: *ZTE phones:* *T96 - World's First!* *Wombat*  *ZTE smartphones:* *Amazing A1
Movistar Prime
Movistar Express
Vodafone Smart CHAT V865
V788*  *Alcatel smartphones:* *OT-908S*  2. In fact, Sigma holds an enormously big database of supported for
Fast Direct Unlock firmware versions. Unknown versions are supported via heuristic method.
However, today the database was updated with a new set of rare firmware versions: *Motorola smartphones:* *EX132* - 3 new versions *MB300* - 1 new version *MB501* - 1 new version *MB855 / ISW11M* - 1 new version *xt300* - 2 new versions *XT311* - 2 new versions *XT320* - 2 new versions *XT615* - 3 new version  *ZTE smartphones:* *Blade 3* - 2 new versions *Kis* - 2 new versions *Kiss lite* - 2 new versions *Movistar Express* - 1 new version *Movistar Prime* - 1 new version *Smart chat* - 8 new version *V790* - 2 new versions  *ZTE phones:* *F159* - 1 new version *F555* - 1 new version  *Huawei:* *u8850* - 1 new version  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ياسر زيد

مشكورين على الروابط هذه

----------

